# Maple Burl



## BassBlaster (Nov 30, 2012)

This is the blank I posted in the ID forum that everyone guessed maple burl on. I put it on a black titanium Jr. Gent II fountain with a Heritance fine nib.

[attachment=14189]

[attachment=14190]


----------



## DKMD (Nov 30, 2012)

Very nice! The custom cap is a nice touch.


----------



## myingling (Dec 1, 2012)

Nice one


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 2, 2012)

Nice pen Bass !


----------



## Twig Man (Dec 2, 2012)

Awesome job!! Have you been able to use that pen press I sent you?


----------



## BassBlaster (Dec 2, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> Awesome job!! Have you been able to use that pen press I sent you?



Thanks!!

Yes, I was using it. I epoxied some HDPE plastic to it because I was worried about the metal parts marring the platings on the pen componants but it fell off. I cut another piece and scuffed it up real good and used CA to glue it on and it also fell of. I cant get nothing to stick to that stuff so I need to find a differnt type of plastic to put on it and I'll be back in business again. I may just epoxy a piece of wood to it, that might work as well.


----------



## bearmanric (Dec 3, 2012)

Very nice work.


----------



## BangleGuy (Dec 3, 2012)

Fantastic! You are really rockin' those pens.


----------

